# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  1η Πανελλήνια Ημερίδα ΑΜΔΑ

## 7bpm

*Με ιδιαίτερη επιτυχία* ολοκληρώθηκαν οι εργασίες της *1ης Πανελλήνιας Ημερίδας που διοργάνωσε το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών*, με θέμα, *«Ηλεκτρονικές Επικοινωνίες – Εναλλακτικά Δίκτυα Διασύνδεσης Υποδομών – Συνέργειες Εθελοντισμού, Δημοσίου & Εταιριών»* -η οποία πραγματοποιήθηκε την Τρίτη 24 Απριλίου 2012 στο Αμφιθέατρο του ΥΜΕ- υπό την *Αιγίδα του Υπουργείου Υποδομών Μεταφορών και Δικτύων και του Εμπορικού Συλλόγου της Αθήνας*.


Την ‘Έναρξη των Εργασιών της Ημερίδας πραγματοποίησε ο *Υπουργός του ΥΜΕ κ. Μάκης Βορίδης*, ενώ σύντομο Χαιρετισμό απήυθυναν ο *Γενικός Γραμματέας του Υπουργείου κ. Σωκράτης Κάτσικας* και ο *Ειδικός Συνεργάτης του Υπουργού κ. Φαίδωνας Δημόπουλος*.
*
Στην εκδήλωση συμμετείχαν* με εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσες ομιλίες και παρουσιάσεις *Οργανισμοί και Φορείς Ιδιωτικού και Δημοσίου Δικαίου*, *εκπρόσωποι της Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης* και *της Πανεπιστημιακής Κοινότητας*, *εκπρόσωποι Εταιριών Τηλεπικοινωνίας*, *Μη Κερδοσκοπικά Σωματεία* και *Εθελοντικές Οργανώσεις*, ενώ κύριος *στόχος της Ημερίδας* ήταν η *εξαγωγή τεκμηριωμένων και χρήσιμων συμπερασμάτων*, τ*α οποία θα αξιοποιηθούν στην προσπάθεια για περαιτέρω βελτίωση της Επικοινωνίας μεταξύ Φορέων – Δημοσίου – Εθελοντικών Ομάδων και Εταιρειών που δραστηριοποιούνται στον τομέα των Επικοινωνιών*.
*Αναλυτική Ενημέρωση* σχετικά με το *Πρόγραμμα*, τις *Παρουσιάσεις* και τις *Ομιλίες της Ημερίδας*, μπορείτε να βρείτε παρακάτω οπού έχει αναρτηθεί το πλήρες σχετικό ενημερωτικό υλικό.


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τις εταιρίες ΟΤΕ και VIVA.gr για την ευγενική τους χορηγία, τους Ομιλητές και τους Εκπροσώπους των εταιριών που συμμετείχαν στην Ημερίδα και φυσικά όλους τους συμμετέχοντες για την τιμητική τους παρουσία και συμμετοχή στην εκδήλωση.


Με εκτίμηση,

*Ιωσήφ Μπονιτσιόλι*
*Πρόεδρος Σωματείου ΑΜΔΑ*

Πρόγραμμα Ημερίδας




-
Υποδοχή Συμμετεχόντων στο Αμφιθέατρο του ΥΜΕ από την Συντονίστρια Ημερίδας, την Δημοσιογράφο κυρία Φαίη Χρυσοχόου

-
Χαιρετισμός από την Εκπρόσωπο και Υπεύθυνη Επικοινωνίας του ΑΜΔΑ κυρία Δήμητρα Δονδώρου

-
Χαιρετισμός από τον Ειδικό Συνεργάτη του Υπουργού, Δικηγόρο κ. Φαίδωνα Δημόπουλο

-
Χαιρετισμός – Έναρξη Εργασιών από τον Υπουργό Υποδομών Μεταφορών και Δικτύων, 
κ. Μαυρουδή Βορίδη

-
Εισαγωγή, Γενικές Έννοιες, Εποπτευόμενοι Φορείς - Χαιρετισμός Γενικού Γραμματέα Επικοινωνιών ΥΜΕ, 
κ. Σωκράτης Κάτσικας

-
Νομικό Πλαίσιο Απελευθέρωσης Διασύνδεσης Εναλλακτικών Δικτύων, ΟΤΕ, κ. Κωνσταντίνος Πλούμπης [Παρουσίαση]



*Τα Εναλλακτικά Δίκτυα και οι Χρηστες τους στην Ελλάδα*

-
“ΑΜΔΑ - Εναλλακτικά Δίκτυα”, Γενικός Γραμματέας ΑΜΔΑ, κ. Σταύρος Παπαθανασίου [Παρουσίαση]

-
“Ο χρήστης ως πάροχος ασύρματων υπηρεσιών”, Οικονομικό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών, Εργαστήριο Ασυρμάτων Δικτύων και Πολυμεσικών Τηλεπικοινωνιών, κ. Παντελής Φραγκούδης [Παρουσίαση]

-
“Data Network”, Ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών, κ. Μανώλης Δαρκαδάκης [Παρουσίαση]

-
“Ανοιχτά Ασύρματα Δίκτυα - openwifi.gr”, ΕΕΛ/ΛΑΚ, κ. Χαράλαμπος Εγγλέζος [Παρουσίαση]



*Case Studies - Υπηρεσίες σε Εναλλακτικά Δίκτυα - Παρουσιάσεις Λύσεων*

-
Δήμος Αμαρουσίου Αττικής, Δίκτυο Οπτικών Ινών - Ασύρματες Δικτυακές Εφαρμογές, εκ μέρους του Δημάρχου κ. Γεώργιου Πατούλη ο Δημοτικός Σύμβουλος κ. Ευάγγελος Κάββαλος [Παρουσίαση]

-
Δήμος Μαραθώνα Αττικής, Ασύρματα Δίκτυα, εκ μέρους του Δημάρχου κ. Ιορδάνη Λουίζου ο συνεργάτης κ. Τάρεκ Αλγκιζάουι [Παρουσίαση]

-
Διεθνές Αεροδρόμιο Αθηνών, Νέες Eφαρμογές, κ. Αναστάσιος Αλέφαντος [Παρουσίαση]

-
Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου, Σύστημα Marine Traffic, κ. Δημήτρης Λέκκας [Παρουσίαση]

-
Εθνικό Αστεροσκοπείο, Meteo.gr, κ. Κώστας Λαγουβάρδος [Παρουσίαση]

-
Σύνδεσμος Εταιριών Κινητών Εφαρμογών, κ. Γιάννης Γιανναράκης [Παρουσίαση]

-
Εμπορικός Σύλλογος Αθηνών, Εισαγωγή - Δράσεις με Διαδραστικές Εφαρμογές, κ. Παναγιώτης Δούμας

-
Εμπορικός Σύλλογος Αθηνών, Διαδραστικές Εφαρμογές, κ. Χήτας [Παρουσίαση]

-
Realize S.A, Super Taxi, κ. Χάρης Καρώνης [Παρουσίαση]

-
H&S, Εφαρμογές Κρατήσεων με χρήση Εναλλακτικών Δικτύων, κ. Σταύρος Χαμπάκης [Παρουσίαση]

-
Υπουργείο Εθνικής Αμύνης / Πολεμική Αεροπορία, Εφαρμογές «ΣΑΡΙΣΑ» και «ΜΕΛΛΙΣΑ», 
κ. Σπυρίδων Σαλαμούρας και κ. Θεόδωρος Βαλσαμίδης [Παρουσίαση, Παρουσίαση, Παρουσίαση]



Ευχαριστήρια αναφορά προς την συντονίστρια της Ημερίδας Δημοσιογράφο κυρία Φαίη Χρυσοχόου και το Μέλος του ΑΜΔΑ κ. Θεόδωρο Παπαγεωργίου για τον επαγγελματισμό και την άψογη συνεργασία τους.





*Ευρωπαϊκά Ερευνητικά Προγράμματα στην Ελλάδα στα πλαίσια του FP7*

-
FP7 project Confine “Community Networks Testbed for the Future Internet”, Μια καινοτόμος πανευρωπαϊκή πειραματική πλατφόρμα πάνω σε κοινοτικής ιδιοκτησίας ελευθέρα δίκτυα, στα πλαίσια της ερευνάς για το μέλλον του Internet. Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών, Πρόεδρος ΑΜΔΑ, κ. Ιωσήφ Μπονιτσιόλι [Παρουσίαση]

-
FP7 project IPAC “Integrated Platform for Autonomic Computing”, Ανάπτυξη ενδιάμεσου λογισμικού και περιβάλλοντος δημιουργίας υπηρεσιών για κινητούς κόμβους. Χρησιμοποίηση επικοινωνίας μικρών αποστάσεων με τεχνικές διάδοσης φημών (rumor-spreading) για την ενημέρωση των συμμετεχόντων. Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών . κ. Ευστάθιος Χατζηευθυμιάδης [Παρουσίαση]

-
FP7 project Pursuit “Information-Centric Networking: clean-slate architecture for the Future Internet”, Οικονομικό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών, Εργαστήριο Ασυρμάτων Δικτύων και Πολυμεσικών Τηλεπικοινωνιών, κ. Γεώργιος Πολύζος [Παρουσίαση]



*Μελλοντικές Ψηφιακές Υπηρεσίες και Εφαρμογές*

-
Νέες Υπηρεσίες: VDSL / Next Generation Access, ΟΤΕ ΑΕ, κ. Τηλέμαχος Δούκογλου [Παρουσίαση]

-
Επίγεια Ψηφιακή Τηλεόραση, Νέες Υπηρεσίες – Δυνατότητες, Digea, κ. Γεώργιος Μαθιός

-
HARICA, GUnet, κ. Σπύρος Μπόλης [Παρουσίαση]

-
Satellite Links, Ελληνική Αεροπορική Βιομηχανία, κ. Αγγελής Αγγελής [Παρουσίαση]



*Συνέργειες μεταξύ Φορέων Δημοσίου - Εθελοντικών Οργανώσεων - Ιδιωτικών Εταιριών, για τη διάδοση και κοινή χρήση Νέων Τεχνολογιών*

-
Απολογισμος - Λήξη Εργασιών, Μέλος του ΑΜΔΑ, κ. Ιωάννης Βαλαβάνης






Υπό την Αιγίδα





Με την ευγενική Χορηγία






Copyright © Athens Wireless Metropolitan Network

----------

